# Finish for garden bench



## Paul.J (25 May 2007)

I am making a garden bench,for the competition,out of Oak.
Can anyone suggest a good finish for it,without staining,or will it be o.k to be left as is.
Paul.J.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (26 May 2007)

Paul.J":1dhjto93 said:


> I am making a garden bench,.......will it be o.k to be left as is.
> Paul.J.



Leave as is for the easiest option. It will mature to a silvery grey in a year or two, and there will be no further maintenance.

If you want to add a bit of richness to the colour for the competition you could apply three to five coats of linseed oil. The protection against the elements will be minimal for both the short run and the long run with so little oil applied.

Maintenance of this finish involves doing either nothing, in which case the oiled surface will gradually simply change to grey , or a regular application of oil to keep it up.

If you go the varnish route you need to use a long oil varnish, eg, spar varnish, and it will need regular yearly sanding back and redoing to keep it attractive. 

Sadolins do exterior finishes, and these are semi opaque and protective, but again the finish will need regular maintenance. Slainte.


----------



## Paul.J (26 May 2007)

Thanks for the reply Sgian  
I think i will give it some sort of finish,just for the comp as you say,and will then leave it to let nature take it's course.  
Paul.J.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Jun 2007)

Nothing, leave alone - Rob


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the reply Rob.
SWMBO would now like the bench to treated to show the grain and colour of the wood :roll: .
The bench will be covered during the winter months,so what would be a good finish to put on it each year.Linseed oil still :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":kffzu1d1 said:


> Thanks for the reply Rob.
> SWMBO would now like the bench to treated to show the grain and colour of the wood :roll: .
> The bench will be covered during the winter months,so what would be a good finish to put on it each year.Linseed oil still :?:
> Paul.J.



No not linseed oil, it will build up over time and ruin the looks of the wood, if your swmbo insists on a finish then use teak oil, Barrettine is the one I would go for forget rustins and all the rest, personally I would go along with nothing as suggested but if you must........  :?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jun 2007)

I tend to use danish oil or boiled linseed oil and re-apply yearly. 

I personally dislike the look of grey wood if one leaves it to simply age over the years and so always apply a finish


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I don't mind the wood colouring naturally,but because i've used such wild grainy timber it will show some interesting grain patterns when treated,which SWMBO does like to see.
Whats the difference between boiled and normal linseed oil :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## mudman (15 Jun 2007)

Paul.J":137a6n0s said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> I don't mind the wood colouring naturally,but because i've used such wild grainy timber it will show some interesting grain patterns when treated,which SWMBO does like to see.
> Whats the difference between boiled and normal linseed oil :?
> Paul.J.



Err... One's been heated until it bubbles and the other hasn't? :wink: (Sorry couldn't resist).

Serious answer is that the raw variety will never really dry completely. The boiled variety (no longer boiled actually) has chemical dryers added so it will dry in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## shedhead (15 Jun 2007)

I have a garden bench that has not been treated since i bought about 3 years ago. It has turned to the silvery grey you spoke about. If i added say boiled linseed oil would the colour change any?. If so to what?. And does the bench need protection during winter?.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone.
I have now finished the bench and have given it a coat of Teak Oil.
Brought the grain out lovely.
SWMBO as given in to treating it each year :shock: so will now be left to go silvery colour  
Paul.J.


----------



## Harbo (22 Jun 2007)

I made an oak glider bench last year and finished it with Liberion garden Furniture oil and it looked great.

But it was a big mistake - the bench now looks like a striped tiger with the grain becoming dark grey but in between yellow!
Better to leave it naked and let it go silver gracefully.

Rod


----------



## Harbo (22 Jun 2007)

Sorry tried to attach this photo with previous reply - taken when it was still fairly new! 

Rod


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2007)

Nice looking bench there Rod  
We have decided to let the bench go the silvery colour now,no maintanance for the future 
Just gave it a couple of coats of Teak Oil just for piccys for the competition as it does have some nice grain pattern.
All the wip piccys have been sent to Chris(Waterhead37)and will no doubt be put on when ready.
Paul.J.


----------

